# Do you donate your old stuff?



## perlanga (Jan 19, 2011)

My mom and dad have been on vacation since mid- December, and they just got back today. Before they left I gave my mom some old clothes, but still in very nice condition for her to donate to some cousins that live in a very small village. I asked her if these teenage cousins liked them , and she said that she saw one cousin wear my clothes to a party, so that made me feel so good about myself. 

Over the holidays me and my sister were also clearing a downstairs room that is filled with a ton of old clothes. We filled up to large cardboard boxes with teen clothes, shoes, bags, belts, even some evening gowns. We took that stuff to the Goodwill and I'm sure someone will like some of that stuff.

Do you like to donate? Where do you donate and what do you usually give?


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 19, 2011)

I did donate over the holiday season

$20 in the red can

and a pair of snow boots for a needy child  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gives me warm fuzzies to help kids out


----------



## internetchick (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep. Old stuff that I don't have anyone to give to gets donated to Goodwill or St. Vincent.


----------



## katana (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep, I donate my old clothing and handbags to my sisters or cousins or goodwill/salvation army.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup. All the stuff we no longer use or need go to good will.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 19, 2011)

I donate old clothes, shoes, etc. to a non-profit organization I worked for. They have a resale shop, so most of it ends up there.


----------



## Darla (Jan 19, 2011)

yes most definitely  ,.  i especially like givign to shelters


----------



## perlanga (Jan 19, 2011)

That's awesome I have that warm and fuzzy feeling all over. I love to donate stuff, especially when it goes to family members in need.


----------



## PinkLemonade (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep. Always. I never like to throw anything away if I think someone else could use it or would want/need it. I don't mean I give out junk lol, but things that are in good condition-books, clothes, toys, appliances, things I have double of, etc. If I think someone can use it, I'll donate it. Usually we give to Goodwill or the Salvation Army or a local shelter...


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 20, 2011)

Growing up my family always did the passing around with clothes and other items.  Donating baby items to new mom's in the family, giving older kids clothes to the younger kids.  There was just so many of us!

Now I always donate to the goodwill.  I tend to go through my closet a couple times a year and if I don't wear it, I donate it.


----------



## edhardyshop (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah I do, but it is really much hard to know about the right person.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, old clothes, old furniture. Plus my person for the red cross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurenproartist (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes ! Most def ! Why not ? What else are you going to do with it ? I love to donate to Salvation Army or Goodwill :]


----------



## divadoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Every laundry day, we look to see what we still want and what we don't want to see again.  All that are in good condition go in white kitchen catchers and when they are full, we drop them off in the blue box for various charities.  There are blue boxes located in different areas of the city, usually at a store parking lot.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too, the Salvation Army has an office right down my alley.



> Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I always donate to the goodwill.  I tend to go through my closet a couple times a year and if I don't wear it, I donate it.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 21, 2011)

I donate clothes, shoes, winter mitts, toques etc to Salvation Army, homeless shelters, shelters for abused women.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 21, 2011)

I pass things along whenever I can whether it be to an individual/family or an organization/charity.  I LOVE Freecycle and Goodwill for that mostly! 

For individuals I just try to listen/pay attention to what people around me are going through and pass things along.


----------



## falloutmk (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know if purple heart is a local charity, but I go through clothes like candy, so they get a lot of summer clothing especially from me! I donate all clothes and materials I don't use.


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 22, 2011)

Whenever I buy new clothes I clean up my closet and donate my old clothes, shoes and stuff I don't want anymore but is in good condition. I give it to the church where I go and they give it to homeless people.


----------



## TMarie (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, since I have four children who are still growing I donate their clothes to goodwill or Salvation Army.  It is super easy to donate clothes here as almost every shopping mall has drop off boxes in their parking lots.  Very convenient.


----------



## falloutmk (Jan 26, 2011)

It is a good thing that so many people donate their clothes.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah I live in a small town and pretty much all we have close by is the Goodwill and Salvation Army.  I always give stuff I don't need/want anymore to one of those.  I love shopping there too!!


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 1, 2011)

Sadly, I do not donate a lot. But I find other ways to be giving...like through gifts to people for no apparent reason. I give the makeup i dont really use to my widdle bitty neice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to start giving more but I am kinda saving for college But I do BUY from Salvation Army. I guess that counts. They keep all of the proceeds. I'll probably donate clothes next time I go there. yay! project


----------



## perlanga (Mar 24, 2011)

I donated two boxes of shoes, some tops, and an old evening gown yesterday. I swear I needed some space in my closest!


----------

